# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  ما أروع التسامح والتصافي بين الأخوة والأصدقاء

## البركان الهادئ

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


جميل من الإنسان أن يمضي بهذه الحياة بلا عناء .. بقلب يملؤه الود والنقاء..بعيد عن الحقد والشحناء.. لكن كيف ذاك ؟؟! والاعتذار مفقود.. والكبر قيد القلوب.. وعزة النفس أصبحت مقدمة على أجر الله المكتوب.. لاحتساب الأجر.. بالعفو عند الزلل .. وما أقسى ذاك الشعور عندما يكون بين الأخوة.. بين الأحباب.. فمن السهل على الكثير أن يحب.. أن يؤاخي ,لكن من الصعب عليه العفو والاعتذار عند الزلل.. فما أروع أن نصفي السرائر..نزيل الإضغان.. ونحسن الظن.. ونسير بهذه الحياة نحمل التكاليف والأعباء.. ونلقيها في بحر الدنيا.. حينها يخالجنا شعور بالحنين.. شعور مرهف نابض بالحب العميق الذي سكن أضلع الأحبة.. فنتمنى مرآهم لنبث لهم عتابنا واعتذارنا..

عتاب .. يجسد المشاعر المجروحة!.. واعتذار.. يصف أحاسيسها الرقيقة!..

حينها تتحول تلك الضغائن والأحقاد الى لمسات حانية تقرب القلوب المتحابة من خالقها..وتربطها برباط الأخوة الإيمانية الحقة.. بود وتآلف.. ثم يتسارع المتحابون هامسين بكل حنان .. مبادرين بالاعتذار الجميل 
ليقول :
{{ لايلومنك ياأخي سوء تصرفي تجاهك.. فأنا احمل لك من الحب ما عجز العالم عن حمله.. ولا يضيق صدرك بزلات أخيك فإنما ذاك من طمعي في تسامحك .. وتجاوزك عن زلاتي }}

ماأروعه من إعتراف بين الأحباب.. حينه يتولد التآلف.. وتتجدد المحبة.. وتتحول تلك الضغائن الى روافد تصب في بحر المحبة.. وتصبح ينابيع متدفقة ترطب القلب.. وتزكي النفس.. وتغذي الروح.. وما أعذب أن نشم عبير الصفاء.. ونرتشف رحيق المحبة.. فتمتلئ القلوب بفيض محبة الإله الذي من علينا بأن وهبنا أطيب مافي الوجود.. الا وهو : " التسامح " : فما أروع التسامح بين الأخوة والأصدقاء .. الذي يمسح عن النفس الشقاء .. ويحول الليل الى ضياء.. ويحيطك بالدعاء.. حينما يسارع ذاك الأخ المحب رافعاً أكفه ضارعاً في جوف الليل .. ليدعو لك بكل إخلاص مناجياً " إلهي .. لي أخ أحببته فيك طريقه الإيمان .. ونوره القران .. فارض عنه يا رحمن " 

فما أجمل أن يدرك المرء أنه في كل لحظه هناك من يدعو له بظهر الغيب بإخلاص 

(( اللهم لي أحبة وأخوة في منتدى مريخاب أون لاين فأحفظهم وأنعم عليهم وأبعد الهموم عنهم وساعدهم ووفقهم وأرحمهم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين))



*

----------

